# New survey!



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

This ones a bit more official. answer as many or as few as you like  
Age?
How many years total have you kept fish?
How many years have you kept bettas?
How many years since you first started keeping fish?

How many tanks do you have?
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what?
What are the main types of fish you keep?
other pets?

u like snails?
shrimp?
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever?
Like em?

How did you discover Bettafish.com?
How long have you been here?
Like it?

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? 

heres my answers 

How many years total have you kept fish? 9 months
How many years have you kept bettas? 9 months
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 1 year

How many tanks do you have? 3
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? yes, the dining room, lol  we dont even use it anymore
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas, Tetras, Ghost shrimp, a snail. (He spends time in all my tanks, so hes important)
other pets? 2 dogs, 2 cats

u like snails? ya!
shrimp? ya!
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? ya!
Like em? Theyre okay..

How did you discover Bettafish.com? typin random stuff in the addressbar 
How long have you been here? idk like month maybe?
Like it totally!

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I dont like it too much, ive done it... 

Age? 14


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

How many years total have you kept fish? About 20 months
How many years have you kept bettas? 8 months
How many years since you first started keeping fish? Hard to say since I've been doing fish keeping on and off
How many tanks do you have? 3 that I own or take care of
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No. I have my bettas in my study and the tetra/cory tank is in the living room.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas, Tetras, and Corys.
other pets? Not at the moment. I have kept rats and dogs before in the past
u like snails? No. They're not very hardy.
shrimp? Yes, but my bettas will eat them.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Yes.
Like em? Yes. Some species are fairly hardy. They are also fairly peaceful fish.
How did you discover Bettafish.com? I think I just did a search on betta care, lurked for a little bit, then joined.
How long have you been here? 8 months.
Like it? Yes. I have gotten a lot of helpful advice from the members.
What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses?  Poseidon is named after the Greek god of the sea.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Age? 17
How many years total have you kept fish? 3
How many years have you kept bettas? 9
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 9

How many tanks do you have? One that actually has anything in it, but in total I have 4.
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No, my betta is currently in my living room.
What are the main types of fish you keep? It's just been bettas for a few years now.
other pets? A corn snake and 3 cats.

u like snails? Never owned any.
shrimp? Same as snails.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? I had neon tetras for a short time before I got into bettas.
Like em? Didn't live too long, I'm not partial to them.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Watching someone's video about betta cruelty and it directed me here.
How long have you been here? Just a day.
Like it? Very informative and lots of lovely fishies.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? 
It doesn't matter to me, just as long as you don't expect the fish to inherit godly powers due to the name.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Age? 13 (14 on may 26)
How many years total have you kept fish? 2
How many years have you kept bettas? 1
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 2

How many tanks do you have? 4
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? There in my room
What are the main types of fish you keep? Betta, Tetras
other pets? dog, cat, horse

u like snails? nope
shrimp? not really
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? yes! have six neon tetras right now
Like em? yep 

How did you discover Bettafish.com? I was google searching betta care
How long have you been here? since september 2011
Like it? yes! Very helpful here and a lot of fun

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses?
Its cool, I guess. I've never done it but I might sometime.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How many years total have you kept fish? 5 years
How many years have you kept bettas? 3 months
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 3 years then stopped. After 2 years,started again.
How many tanks do you have? 1 tank.
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? Yes. My kitchen.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Betta Fish. Love them.
other pets? Mice and/or Rats if you include Pest Pets.

u like snails? Not a fan.
shrimp? Never tried.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? No.
Like em? I would like them if I had them.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? When I was researching care for my Betta Fish.
How long have you been here? 2 months
Like it? No. I Love it.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Uhhh... It makes them sound powerful,I guess. I name mine after Basketball players


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Age? 12
How many years total have you kept fish? Eh, a little over a year
How many years have you kept bettas? I had one when I was 3-6, but lost interest until 10
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 2 years ago, when I was 10

How many tanks do you have? 6 so far...
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? Well, my bedroom holds half of my tanks, but I'm putting another in.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas
Other pets? Yep. A dog, and 2 cats

U like snails? They're ok
Shrimp? More than snails
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Yep
Like em? Love em!

How did you discover Bettafish.com? I was researching Bettas and came across this
How long have you been here? A month or 2
Like it? I love it!!!

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Never done it, but I might sometime. I prefer names related to looks or personality better than people names.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Age? 15
How many years total have you kept fish? 2
How many years have you kept bettas? 2
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 2

How many tanks do you have? 4
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? I keep my tanks in my bedroom. 
What are the main types of fish you keep? I keep mostly bettas. In my 14 gallon I keep guppies with cardinal tetras, but the bettas are my favorite. 
other pets? I have a dog, Morrison. He's a soft coated wheaton terrier. 

u like snails? nope
shrimp? nope
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? yes, Cardinal and Neon
Like em? yes. In my community tanks I prefer to have a school along with fish who move on their own (like guppies). 

How did you discover Bettafish.com? I typed in "bettafish.com" because I just thought that there was probably a website somewhere with that name. And I was right! 
How long have you been here? I dunno. A year, maybe?
Like it? LOVE it. 

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I think it's a great idea! I, personally, have never done it because I think it would induce a name related "collection" of bettas on my part. I think I would say "well, I have an Artemis and Athena. Now I need a Poseidon. Let's find a blue one!" <-- That's the kind of mentality I want to avoid.  But it works for other people!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

cool


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Age?12
How many years total have you kept fish?1.5 years
How many years have you kept bettas?1.5 years
How many years since you first started keeping fish?
1.5 years
How many tanks do you have?14
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what?yes
What are the main types of fish you keep?tetras, Bettas, livebearers and snails
other pets?dog, hamsters, hermit crabs, 

u like snails?yup. I breed them and have 5 tanks for them
shrimp?yup, they are cool little critters
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever?yup
Like em?yup

How did you discover Bettafish.com?google
How long have you been here?month and a half
Like it?yup

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I personally name mine after there personality, finnagge, or color, not from a theme


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Age? 32
How many years total have you kept fish? 2ish
How many years have you kept bettas? same as above
How many years since you first started keeping fish? same as above

How many tanks do you have? 11 but they vary in size from 1 gallon up to 20 gallons
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? nope, they are all in my bedroom
What are the main types of fish you keep? bettas but I want to branch out. I want some corys and I dont know. I like the bottom dwellers. They are neat. And maybe a dragon fish if i ever decide to do brakish
other pets? one american eskimo dog and 1 chinchilla

u like snails? yeah - i have one mystery snail and some I took out of a lake that are...It starts with a V and are give birth to live young
shrimp? Yeah
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? nope
Like em? diamond tetras a pretty but in general...bleh on the tetras

How did you discover Bettafish.com? trying to find out why my fist 4 bettas died in 24 hours
How long have you been here? march 2001
Like it? yup

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? not a fan of mythology although I did have one named Amaratsu after the Japanese sun godess


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Age? 21
How many years total have you kept fish? 10+
How many years have you kept bettas? 10
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 12

How many tanks do you have? 5
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? no
What are the main types of fish you keep? betta 
other pets? 1 corn snake, 1 cockatiel, and hopefully a bunny this summer

u like snails? yes! I have many
shrimp? yes! 
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? In the past yes
Like em? yes!

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Looking for betta breeding info
How long have you been here? ummm 4-5 months?
Like it? LOVE IT

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I think it is cool but I like more of the odd ball names


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

How many years total have you kept fish? 1 year
How many years have you kept bettas? too many
How many years since you first started keeping fish? since I was little like 8 years old.

How many tanks do you have? 5
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? yes, the dining room, lol  we dont even use it anymore
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas 
other pets? 1 dog

u like snails? no
shrimp? no
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? ya!
Like em? Love em
How did you discover Bettafish.com? typin random stuff in the addressbar 
How long have you been here? a year
Like it totally!

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I dont like it too much, ive done it... 

Age? 26


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Age? 20
How many years total have you kept fish? 5
How many years have you kept bettas? 3
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 5years 6months and 4days...to be precise 

How many tanks do you have? 4 including a hospital tank
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? I am in the process of building it
What are the main types of fish you keep? Betta's, platys, guppies, cories, tetra's.
other pets? One dog eve!(see diary of a dog lover for more info  )

u like snails? Yes
shrimp? Yes
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Yes
Like em? Yes

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Looking for betta fish forums
How long have you been here? A month? 2 maybe?
Like it? Yeaaaaaaa

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses?
I like the names apollo and artemis, but have called my danio's that before so I wouldn't use greek gods/goddeses names again as it was too hard to remember


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Age? Old
How many years total have you kept fish? near 50 years
How many years have you kept bettas? on and off for the 50 years-but working on special line for the past 12-13 years


How many tanks do you have? about 20-not counting the small tanks

Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? yes

What are the main types of fish you keep? Betta, Angelfish, Florida Flag fish, long fin albino pleco, fancy tail guppies, Neon tetra, gold and silver long fin Danios, Red cherry shrimp and the yellow color morph, marble crayfish, MTS, pond snails, ramshorn snails and about 16 different species of live plants.

other pets? Lots of animals on our farm/working cattle ranch, 30 cats, 4 dogs, lots of chickens, Limousine cattle and a horse.

u like snails? yes
shrimp? yes
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? yes
Like em? yes

How did you discover Bettafish.com? web search
How long have you been here? a few years
Like it? yes

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I don't name my fish....too many to name....


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol, too many to name, that made me smile  

thanks everyone for answering!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> This ones a bit more official. answer as many or as few as you like
> Age? 20
> How many years total have you kept fish? all my life, my parents had tanks while I was growing up and I always helped and took an interest in their care.
> How many years have you kept bettas? nearly 2 months.
> ...


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Age? 38
How many years total have you kept fish? about 3
How many years have you kept bettas? 3
How many years since you first started keeping fish? on and off for 20 years

How many tanks do you have? 10
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? not really, my tanks are scattered throughout my house
What are the main types of fish you keep? only bettas
other pets? 2 cats, 1 horse

How did you discover Bettafish.com? searching online for betta info
How long have you been here? 5mo, though appears shorter b/c I had to change my username and start new acct
Like it? Definitely


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

This ones a bit more official. answer as many or as few as you like  
Age? 24
How many years total have you kept fish? Less than one. (still new)
How many years have you kept bettas? Less than one.
How many years since you first started keeping fish? Less than one.

How many tanks do you have? 2
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No, they live with me.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Currently just a Double Tail. Hoping for some Halfmoon Plakats soon.
other pets? 2 cats.

u like snails? Yes!
shrimp? Yes!
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Not yet.
Like em? Eh, they're so-so for me.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Paniced after my first fish was sick.
How long have you been here? 2 months (3 months if you count lurking hahaha).
Like it? Love it.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I don't see the harm in that. Some really good names would come out of it.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Age?19
How many years total have you kept fish?
Since i was born. got my own at 5 though. Just started with bettas.
How many years have you kept bettas? 
about a day? lol
How many years since you first started keeping fish?
14.

How many tanks do you have?
one
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what?
just my one tank for now.
What are the main types of fish you keep?
just my one betta right now. used to have all kinds though. barbs, mollies, guppies, silver dollars...
other pets?
a dog

u like snails?
yeah
shrimp?
sure
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever?
kept em a few times
Like em?
not really

How did you discover Bettafish.com?
googled betta. lol.
How long have you been here?
a day. xD
Like it?
yus!

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? 
ZIts alright. i name them for their qualities. Cosmo fits my boy. xD


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Age? 23
How many years total have you kept fish? 7
How many years have you kept bettas? 5
How many years since you first started keeping fish? Wait. What is the difference between this and the 2nd Q? 

How many tanks do you have? 5
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? Kinda. My room has all my tanks. Will be getting a fish room when I move
What are the main types of fish you keep? Betta, goldfish, koi, loaches
other pets? 2 cats, 2 dogs, and a boyfriend ;-)

u like snails? I <3 MTS
shrimp? Dunno, they taste good, tho
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Working on finding wild caught Brazilian cardinal tetras
Like em? Cardinal tetra are the prettiest wild fish; however as a whole I find characidae rather boring. 

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Found it through TFK. Took me a while to realize this was a separate communnity lol! 
How long have you been here? Since I started on TFK so Aug 2011? 
Like it? You bet!!

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I've done it before. My mom's first betta was named Neptune (well roman, but still). I taught her proper care. We both started with WalMart bettas in 5 gal tanks. My naming scheme kinda follows the rule of anything goes!


----------



## Cattitude (Apr 19, 2012)

This looks like a job application to Petco. Smartass replies coming up.

Age? - 47
How many years total have you kept fish? - Over 30
How many years have you kept bettas? - 10 (?)
How many years since you first started keeping fish? - 39

How many tanks do you have? - Depends if you mean just active tanks with fish or other creatures in them. Total: 9; Active (includes spiders and snake): 7
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? - My living room is where all my tanks are. But I watch tv etc. here too. 
What are the main types of fish you keep? - Bettas
other pets? - 2 dogs, 3 cats, python, 4 tarantulas

u like snails? - Sure, they're great sautéed with garlic and butter. Also good as pets.
shrimp? - Also nice sautéed. Never kept one as a pet.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? - I used to keep them but not now
Like em? - Sure. Wouldn't have kept them for years if I didn't. 

How did you discover Bettafish.com? - Google search for betta care info
How long have you been here? - A few weeks
Like it? - Well, I'm still here aren't I? 

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? - I guess if I can name one after a French philosopher, you're allowed to name yours after Greek gods. 

Do I get the job boss?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

How many years total have you kept fish? *5 Months. *
How many years have you kept bettas?*2 Months*

How many tanks do you have? *2*
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what?* No. I keep them in my bedroom.*
What are the main types of fish you keep? *Guppies, Rasboras, Bettas, Nerite Snail*
other pets? *Dog and Hamster. *

u like snails? *I have one! I love him!*
shrimp? *Meh.*
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? *No*
Like em? *Yep.
*
How did you discover Bettafish.com?* Searching for info on betta care.*
How long have you been here?* 6 Months*
Like it? *Heck, Yeah! *

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? *My first ever betta that I got at Christmas was named Hermes. RIP*


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Age? Older than my body
How many years total have you kept fish? 37 ?
How many years have you kept bettas? On and off 37 ?
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 40 ?

How many tanks do you have? 16 tanks and tubs - not including smaller/solitary tanks and tubs
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? Sort of - side of house
What are the main types of fish you keep? Currently Bettas and livebearers
other pets? Now, only birds

u like snails? Not really
shrimp? Yes
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Yes
Like em? Yes

How did you discover Bettafish.com? random browsing.
How long have you been here? Almost 2 yrs
Like it? definitely

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Don't bother.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Age? - 17
How many years total have you kept fish? - 11? Not sure.
How many years have you kept bettas? - 1
How many years since you first started keeping fish? - 13 years

How many tanks do you have? - 2 filled, 2 empty, one with snake, more on the way.
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? - My bedroom. >_<
What are the main types of fish you keep? - Betta, moving onto rainbowfish soon though. Sorry betta, I need a challenge. xD
other pets? - ball python, 2 dogs, and all the backyard birds I feed and name.

u like snails? - Following Cattitude, yes they are delish, with garlic butter. nomnom. Not a fan of pet snails, just rabbit snails since they are so different.
shrimp? - I could eat them everyday. Had a few once, going to try some yellow shrimp soon.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? - Nawh. For a few weeks actually 10 years ago. xD
Like em? - Meh. Probably not going to get any ever, not my cup of tea. I'd go for some emperor or congo tetra, but nothing else.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? - Google!
How long have you been here? - Since last August physically. Mentally a lot longer.
Like it? - Yea, it's a nice little community. I've been spending more time on the parent site TFK lately o-O

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? - I'd never do it but I think it's cool. Slightly overdone perhaps.


----------



## tiffanini (Feb 18, 2012)

How many years have you kept bettas? One month
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 2 years

How many tanks do you have? 1
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No, but I take up a lot of space in the dining room.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas . . .
other pets? No

u like snails? Ehh, they don't really do much.
shrimp? Some look really scary (ghost shrimp) but they're ok I guess.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? No, because they need to be with at least 5 other tetras and I can't name them.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Searching questions about bettas
How long have you been here? Almost 3 months.
Like it? Yes, but I would like it better if the search engine had more relevant results.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Too unoriginal for me. Everyone keeps doing naming their bettas Zeus or Athena and it's kinda annoying.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Age? *14.*
How many years total have you kept fish? *9.~*
How many years have you kept bettas?* 7.*
How many years since you first started keeping fish? *9.*

How many tanks do you have? *9 (I seem to like the number 9. lD)*
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? *Not really. I throw my tanks wherever there's room, haha.*
What are the main types of fish you keep? *Betta's (derp), puffers, guppies, tetras and loaches/pleco's.*
Other pets? *Oh jeez...
Five cats, a gecko, a lizard, a horse, some chickens, pigs, goats, cows and sheep, a conure (parrot), a python, a rabbit, and of course my fish.~ :3*

You like snails? *They're not my favorite things, but they're not terrible either. cx*
Shrimp?* Never kept them, but they're cute.*
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? *Yep.*
Like em? *Yeah, even though they're really touchy and hard to keep healthy. cx*

How did you discover Bettafish.com? *I was searching on google for a cure for velvet and the first thing that came up was a thread on here.~ :3*
How long have you been here? *Since last October, so 6-7 months (more or less).*
Like it? *It's pretty dang hard not to. XD*

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? *I've never done it (mainly cause I only know like, three Greek ones lD), so I'm pretty indifferent.*


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Age? Twenty
How many years total have you kept fish? A little over one year
How many years have you kept bettas? A little over one year
How many years since you first started keeping fish? A little over one year
How many tanks do you have? Three two-gallons
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No, they owned my desk at college and now that I'm home, I gave them a table instead. I keep the three tanks side by side with pieces of paper between and a box of supplies behind them
What are the main types of fish you keep? I've only had betta, and all but one is a veiltail. 
other pets? Cats, but they live at home so I only have the bettas when I'm at college.
u like snails? Love them, but don't have any currently. My tanks are too small.
shrimp? No
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? No
How did you discover Bettafish.com? I found it on Google right after I bought my second betta
How long have you been here? About a year
Like it? Yes, although I really only use it when one of my fish has a health emergency 
What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses?  LOL that's cute! Mine are all named after fictional characters.


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2012)

Age? 24
How many years total have you kept fish? 10+ Years
How many years have you kept bettas? 3

How many tanks do you have? 1 10 gallon Betta tank, 1 90 gallon Saltwater Tank
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? The Betta tank is in my bedroom and the 90 is in the living room.

What are the main types of fish you keep? 1 Veiltail betta, 1 marine betta, 1 one spot foxface rabbitfish, 2 yellow stripe maroon clowns, 1 flame hawkfish, 1 flame angel.

u like snails? No

shrimp? I don't mind banded coral shrimp but my saltwater is fish only, the salinity isn't correct for inverts.

Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? No
How did you discover Bettafish.com? I found it on Google.

How long have you been here? A month

Like it? Yes, its great for killing time.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? I don't care what people name their fish. I play volleyball and got my betta on the way home from a match, when I was acclimating him cast-away was on tv and when I saw Wilson the name just stuck.


----------



## CaseyA (May 2, 2012)

Age? 40s
How many years total have you kept fish? 0.04
How many years have you kept bettas? 0.04
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 0.04

How many tanks do you have? 1
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? No
What are the main types of fish you keep? 1 Betta
other pets? yes: dog, small parrot, daughter's cat

u like snails? no
shrimp? unknown
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? no
Like em? unknown

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Bing
How long have you been here? appx 1 week
Like it? Yep

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Um, okay, sure. No opinion really.


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

How many years total have you kept fish? Most of my life we had a family tank in the living room.. if that counts. 
How many years have you kept bettas? I got my first one like when I was 6 or so.
How many years since you first started keeping fish? I have no clue.

How many tanks do you have? 9
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? Yes. All the fishtanks in my house are in my room and we have a pond outside.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Mostly bettas.
other pets? 3 dogs, a cat, and a mouse.

u like snails? Sorta, they are in like all of my tanks.
shrimp? Yes!
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? I might have. Not long though.
Like em? Im not sure really.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Found it.
How long have you been here? A while. 
Like it? Love it!


----------



## Earthworm (May 7, 2012)

Age? 13
How many years total have you kept fish? Have had goldfish for about 6 months and betta for 1 week.
How many years have you kept bettas? 1 week.
How many years since you first started keeping fish? 6 months.

How many tanks do you have? Two. A 29 gallon and a 5 gallon.
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? My bedroom has my 29 gallon on top of my dresser, and my 5 gallon is in my kitchen on the counter.
What are the main types of fish you keep? Goldfish and betta.
other pets? 3 dogs and 2 cats.

u like snails? Meh, depends what kind of tank. I would keep them in just crustacean tanks.
shrimp? Yeah, but my LFS only has ghost shrimp. But they're never in stock.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? No. But I want neon tetras if I ever do a 10 gallon.
Like em? Yes I do.

How did you discover Bettafish.com? Google.
How long have you been here? Not long.
Like it? Sure.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? Don't like it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Age? 21
How many years total have you kept fish? 7
How many years have you kept bettas? 2
How many years since you first started keeping fish? You know this is kind of the same as "How many years total have you kept fish?"

How many tanks do you have? Two tanks of my fish, one of my QT bettas, one for my sister's goldfish (technically not my tank), a pond happening in spring.
Do you have a room dedicated to fish, or what? One day....
What are the main types of fish you keep? Bettas, although my Endlers outnumber them. I also keep shrimp, ember tetras, cories and I'm getting into killifish.
other pets? 6 beautiful rats.

u like snails?  Not really. They make babies and smell when they die. 
shrimp? Love shrimp. One day I want a 10 gallon CRS tank.
Do you, or have you kept tetras ever? Yes, ember tetras. I had ten at one point, but after a sweep of disease I'm down to 5.
Like em? I like embers for sure. I don't mind other types, though I'm kind of over neons. They are everywhere!

How did you discover Bettafish.com? No idea.
How long have you been here? Erm...7 or 8 months, I think.
Like it? It's a fantastic site. The members are really helpful, experienced and courteous. My knowledge has expanded massively since joining. I also really like the friendly atmosphere.

What's your opinion on naming them (bettas) after Greek gods/goddeses? 
Well, I do it.  I don't limit it to the dieties, though - anyone from myth or legend will do. I always make sure it's relevant to the betta's colour or personality, too. 
I'm a compulsive collection namer - my cories are judges I admire, my killies are Shakespearean, my rats are classic literature...I have many 'collections' of names planned for future fish and other critters.


----------

